# Unterschied Pikes Peak AM/EN



## ziploader (10. August 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich verstehe nicht, warum es ein Pikes Peak AM und ein EN gibt.
Ausser 10mm Unterschied beim Federweg sehe ich nicht viel Unterschied. Und das Gewichgt ist auch nahezu gleich.
OK.. die Kettenführung beim EN.
Wie sehr unterscheiden sich die Bikes wirklich?


----------



## underdog (15. August 2019)

ziploader schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich verstehe nicht, warum es ein Pikes Peak AM und ein EN gibt.
> Ausser 10mm Unterschied beim Federweg sehe ich nicht viel Unterschied. Und das Gewichgt ist auch nahezu gleich.
> ...



Hallo,

also der Rahmen ist bei beim EN und AM gleich. Haupt Unterschied ist beim EN der Dämpfer der am Heck 165mm Federweg erzeugt. Am AM nur 150mm. Ansonsten natürlich die Ausstattung! An dem EN zum Beispiel sind RS Lyrik/Super Deluxe oder Fox 36/Float X2 verbaut, am AM sind RS Pike/Deluxe und Fox 34/DPS Dämpfer verbaut, Dann DT Enduro Laufräder und entsprechende Reifen für gröberes Geläuf und am AM sind All Mountain Laufräder und Nobby Nic zum bespiel verbaut. Lenker, Vorbauten sind im Detail etwas anders und eben die Kettenführung am EN.

Ansonsten sind die Winkel am AM durch die 150mm Gabel etwas anders als am EN. Das sind Details, die sich aber eher beim Fahren bemerkbar machen. Das AM lässt sich wirklich gut Berg auf und ab fahren. Das EN geht Berg ab noch mal einiges besser wegen dem Fahrwerk und der Reifen.
Für die meisten reicht das AM wenn es um Touren/All Mountain und etwas Enduro geht, einfach noch etwas Potentere Reifen dran und Gut. Dank der Geometrie und Progression Verstellung lässt es sich echt gut anpassen auf Flow, Uphill oder Downhill.

Aber wem es um reines Enduro/Mini DH geht, da ist das EN glaube ich die etwas bessere Wahl.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ziploader (15. August 2019)

@underdog danke für die Info. Das bestätigt meine Vermutung. Somit kommt für mich das AM in die engere Wahl, da ich worwegend Touren fahre. Ganz selten mal mit der Bahn hoch.


----------

